# External Bluetooth GPS



## TatersGonTate (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok, so I was wondering if anyone here has tried using an External Bluetooth GPS receiver. Currently Uber will not run if you have the option the most apps require for the GPS receiver to work of "allow mock locations". I have a LG G2 and I am in Atlanta and the gps constantly drops out and my navigation goes all crazy. Any suggestions?? Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

Go to android settings and see if the gps is set in high accuracy. In my personal experience samsungs have the worst gps LG OK


----------

